# Miniclip pool



## Deano

I'm sure I saw a thread on this but cant find it. If any one fancies a game add me:thumb:. deanodw

http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/


----------



## Matt.

MattMeg :thumb:

It's a Good game while the Mrs watches XFactor


----------



## Deano

cant find you mate.


----------



## ant_s

lol it was the x-factor thread that J10ody started - blame him lol

i'm ant_s on there


----------



## ant_s

While this thread isn't moving super fast like the old one did.

How the hell are people adding people? 

Do you go onto your profile page, and in the box half way down on the right search for players?

Or, do you go to the game and try adding people?


----------



## Dizzle77

Just spent over half an hour playing this after seeing this thread 

I'm Dizzle1977

I've managed to send friend reuquest to Ant_s, but I can't find Mattmeg or Deanodw. 

Ant-s - I just went to my profile page and entered player name in the 'search for players' box


----------



## IanG

Very addictive :thumb:

I'm on there now: IanRobGill


----------



## ant_s

Dizzle77 said:


> Just spent over half an hour playing this after seeing this thread
> 
> I'm Dizzle1977
> 
> I've managed to send friend reuquest to Ant_s, but I can't find Mattmeg or Deanodw.
> 
> Ant-s - I just went to my profile page and entered player name in the 'search for players' box


Hmmm I haven't had a request come through 

EDIT: actually I just have!


----------



## bigmc

Add me bigmcchips


----------



## Tricky Red

Add me Forestplayer12


----------



## ant_s

bigmc said:


> Add me bigmcchips





Tricky Red said:


> Add me Forestplayer12


Added you both


----------



## Dizzle77

managed to add bigbcchips, Forestplayer12 and ant_s, but I still cant find IanRobGill, Mattmeg or deanodw

EDIT : Just noticed your friend request Deano. Added :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

MattMeg


----------



## Matt.

How do you add friends?


----------



## Matt.

I have added forestplayer12 and bigmcchips.

The others it cant find you.


----------



## pooma

I should be on there tonight, Leeb207.

if your struggling to find people I think it's case sensitive so that can cause issues.


----------



## Chicane

deep_dish


----------



## Deano

I think you have to make your avatar public as I cant find most of you.


----------



## ant_s

lol what a cuffefell this is. I've got you now though Dean.


----------



## Matt.

Anyone on now?


----------



## J1ODY A

Didn't see this thread - was about to start one.

Yeah all blame me...

Original thread...

When searching, the other person have to be online & signed in...

My username: *Toby_La_Rone*


----------



## CraigQQ

just signed up..

went boring... username CraigQQ.. same as here lol


----------



## J1ODY A

CraigQQ said:


> just signed up..
> 
> went boring... username CraigQQ.. same as here lol


I'm on now!


----------



## CraigQQ

jody is a machine...

think the end score was 7-1 and the one i got was because he potted the cue ball with the 8 :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77

Totally agree with you there Craig. He's an animal. Just beaten me 7-4

Word of advice guys - don't let J1ody catch you with your pants down cos he'll have you! 

Good game J1ody :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Anyone on now?


----------



## J1ODY A

CraigQQ said:


> jody is a machine...
> 
> think the end score was 7-1 and the one i got was because he potted the cue ball with the 8 :lol:


I'm a giving sort of guy 



Dizzle77 said:


> Totally agree with you there Craig. He's an animal. Just beaten me 7-4
> 
> Word of advice guys - don't let J1ody catch you with your pants down cos he'll have you!
> 
> Good game J1ody :thumb:


Yes good game... it was nice 'having you' - you're very accommodating.



Matt. said:


> Anyone on now?


Shortly  just doing my chores


----------



## J1ODY A

anyone here *jay21727* - if so, nice playing you.


----------



## Matt.

Your not on Jody?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Your not on Jody?


Am now

Accept my invite biatch!


----------



## Matt.

Sorry, been checking Pogos out.

Come on stop practicing. We all know you need it...


----------



## Matt.

Pussy


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Pussy


Playing Dizzle matey


----------



## Grizzle

Bin_Laden31859


----------



## Grizzle

J1ODY A said:


> Playing Dizzle matey


i'm not doing very well lol


----------



## RandomlySet

Add me

RandomlySet

Been playing this for months now


----------



## Grizzle

I'm playing fecking awful!!


----------



## J1ODY A

Beaten by a better man


----------



## Dizzle77

Epic game there Matt. Great come back!


----------



## Grizzle

oi Dizzle get on there


----------



## dew1911

Just signed up, using my facebook login though so can't see what it's set my username as atm.


EDIT: Davidw753


----------



## J1ODY A

I'm on...

Toby_La_Rone


----------



## Matt.

Jody, game up?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Jody, game up?


I'm inviting you!


----------



## Claireeyy

I'm on it as Claireeyy.

Not too good though


----------



## Matt.

How do you change the cue?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> How do you change the cue?


pool store on front page... need credits.

well played, good games


----------



## Matt.

Cheers Jody. So it costs then?

Got to shoot mate. Sent you a pm btw.


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Cheers Jody. So it costs then?
> 
> Got to shoot mate. Sent you a pm btw.


I had so many free credits to use, but have to pay for further.

Yeah it's amazing how people have to go when their losing


----------



## Matt.

Losing? Meh.

Does everyone get free credits?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Losing? Meh.
> 
> Does everyone get free credits?


no idea matey, I just play pool


----------



## Matt.

lol.

Anyone on now?


----------



## hotwaxxx

Its a fab game - I'm totally addicted.

I just won my 40th tournament (out of 213 tournaments) and I am now on 58.4% (Professional).


----------



## Tricky Red

My percentage was 65.4% last time I looked at it, but I have lost a few since then. 

What are everyones win percentages??


----------



## Deano

50/50 for me. I just cant seem to gauge the power very well. I either welly it or tap it and the ball hardly moves.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Im crap but its good fun


----------



## Grizzle

ITHAQVA said:


> Im crap but its good fun


Same i'm totally rotten but its a laugh. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A




----------



## J1ODY A

I'm on all night waiting for invites...

Toby_La_Rone


----------



## Claireeyy

Time Played: 6days 2 hours?!?! I think you need to get our more :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

Claireeyy said:


> Time Played: 6days 2 hours?!?! I think you need to get our more :lol:


Erm... I've been playing on it for months & months... honest!!!


----------



## Tricky Red

I got mashed earlier by Toby_La_Rone..Jody played very well. 

I'll put it down to a bad day LOL.


----------



## J1ODY A

Tricky Red said:


> I got mashed earlier by Toby_La_Rone..Jody played very well.
> 
> I'll put it down to a bad day LOL.


Good games I had some luck : only 7-3


----------



## Matt.

j1ody a said:


> i'm on all night waiting for invites...
> 
> Toby_la_rone


Yo... Where are you??!!??!!??


----------



## J1ODY A

waiting for you


----------



## Matt.

I cant get on.

It lets me sign in, then when i go to 8ball, it gives me 2 choices. Play or Play as Guest!


----------



## J1ODY A

select play... dumbass

I don't even get that far... just comes up error... don't they know xFactor is on & I need this!

oh 7-3 again, I own you biatch!!!!


----------



## Matt.

So you've got the same problem?


----------



## J1ODY A

This is my life at the moment...










best practice instead


----------



## J1ODY A

it's back!


----------



## J1ODY A

Dear Matt.

Where did you go?!? One game in & you're off already!!!!!


----------



## Matt.

Hi Jody,

The beeper went on the oven. I had to go and put the Chicken in Rose Wine with Mushrooms, Thyme & Butter in the oven.


----------



## Matt.

I have come to the conclusion - If you miss a pot against Jody, then you may as well as quit. He will just win that game.


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> I have come to the conclusion - If you miss a pot against Jody, then you may as well as quit. He will just win that game.


every dog has its day!


----------



## Matt.

Gotta go Jody boy. Tea ready. Back later to whoop your ass AGAIN!


----------



## J1ODY A

I've got to do some work anyway... not making excuses but the ONLY game I lost I can't aim it right as my hand wouldn't stop shaking... thinking I've been playing this poxy game too much 

I bet you don't play pool in real life!?!


----------



## Matt.

Back if you fancy it.


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Back if you fancy it.


Got some work to do, might be back later - you need the practice though & slow your game down, spend more time aiming, don't hit them so hard, learn how to use top & screw on the white, learn how to pot an opponents ball & your own when they are blocking a pocket (although I didn't manage it earlier) AND the most important bit of advice is picking the right balls (spots or stripes) from the start as that can win you the game... admittedly it takes a long time to assess that quickly but use the time wisely.

:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

I'll be around tonight later on logged in if anyone fancies it. Forestplayer12.


----------



## dew1911

Anyone? Davidw753.


----------



## Matt.

David im on now.


----------



## dew1911

On now Matt, add me or shout your user


----------



## Matt.

Your busy playing.


----------



## dew1911

Jesus lol, try now.


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt, you're not listening to my advice


----------



## dew1911

Just like real life Matt, I started fast then trailed off :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

Toby_La_Rone


----------



## dew1911

I was about to post "Go on, I'll take a kicking".

Then you did that...


----------



## J1ODY A

Just finished my tea, so now it's on :lol:


----------



## dew1911

Good set of Games J1ody, and you are beatable


----------



## J1ODY A

dew1911 said:


> Good set of Games J1ody, and you are beatable


Never said I wasn't.... just that out of 10 games no one's taken more than 3 from me


----------



## dew1911

And I just broke and cleared up on a poor guy, never even got a shot :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

dew1911 said:


> And I just broke and cleared up on a poor guy, never even got a shot :lol:


Play better people:thumb:


----------



## Deano

you can win credits in the tournaments now but annoyingly there's an ad before every game.


----------



## J1ODY A

Deano said:


> you can win credits in the tournaments now but annoyingly there's an ad before every game.


Tell me about it, and you only get 100 credits for 32 man tournament & it costs a few thousand for a cue!


----------



## Dizzle77

anyone on now?

Dizzle1977


----------



## Matt.

Im on.


----------



## J1ODY A

nice to see you're improving


----------



## J1ODY A

And just when you thought you was going to beat me in a session 

Another tip, DON'T PANIC... couple of blasher shots when you were running out of ideas lost you them frames... and the fact that I don't lose


----------



## ant_s

Deano said:


> you can win credits in the tournaments now but annoyingly there's an ad before every game.


Just come to this thread to say this  how annoying! Plus you do't win enough credits for anything


----------



## Matt.

Undergoing Maintenance AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Tricky Red

Just had a nice few frames with Dizzle. Thanks for the game mate.


----------



## J1ODY A

I own you biatchs!


----------



## bigmc

Close yesterday behatch!


----------



## J1ODY A

bigmc said:


> Close yesterday behatch!


Yes it was... would you believe me that I was doing reading homework with my son at the same time... bless him! :lol:

It started close between me & Matt too, ended 9-2 in my favour though


----------



## bigmc

J1ODY A said:


> Yes it was... would you believe me that I was doing reading homework with my son at the same time... bless him! :lol:


Yes I would actually as I was winding our new arrival too, who says men can't mutlitask....


----------



## J1ODY A

bigmc said:


> Yes I would actually as I was winding our new arrival too, who says men can't mutlitask....


Exactly, am hoping my pool skills will be soaked up by my boy and he can develop into the next Ronnie!


----------



## J1ODY A

I'm on it!


----------



## Matt.

Jody, I own your ass!


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Jody, I own your ass!


That's nothing to do with Pool


----------



## Matt.

Stop practiceing and lets get it on...


----------



## Matt.

Nice games Dizzle. :thumb:

Few epic come backs from me at the start.


----------



## Dizzle77

Matt. said:


> Nice games Dizzle. :thumb:
> 
> Few epic come backs from me at the start.


Enjoyed those games.

That one where I could have clawed it back to 5-4. I really thought that black wouldnt go in first time, hence the top spin to give it another nudge. Complete fail though :lol:

Best man won in the end though. Great comebacks :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

*I smell*


----------



## Matt.

Dizzle77 said:


> Enjoyed those games.
> 
> That one where I could have clawed it back to 5-4. I really thought that black wouldnt go in first time, hence the top spin to give it another nudge. Complete fail though :lol:
> 
> Best man won in the end though. Great comebacks :thumb:


:lol:

You had it on backspin at first then changed it to top spin. Still, a great few games.

Those bloody breaks that blocked me in :lol:

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

Tricky Red said:


> Add me Forestplayer12


Good games :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

You ready Jody ?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> You ready Jody ?


Sorry, had some Grandmaster trying to beat me... I went 6-3 down... won 8-6 :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Who's Grandmaster?

I am being robbed left, right & center tonight!


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Who's Grandmaster?
> 
> *I am being robbed left, right & center tonight!*


Someone called Luvkry - not a member here!

stop crying baby!!!!


----------



## Matt.

ooooo.....

Pressure....


----------



## Matt.

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J1ODY A

I shall let you free the black


----------



## J1ODY A

I'm not making excuses BUT the tables out & the balls need cleaning :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

12-5

I own you


----------



## Tricky Red

J1ODY A said:


> Good games :thumb:


Sorry for having to shoot off, I forgot that I had to pick the missus up at 8.15.... I wasn't sulking honest, though that last shot, I thought was unlucky.

You are tough to beat.


----------



## J1ODY A

Don't know my **** from my elbow tonight Dizzle!


----------



## Dizzle77

J1ODY A said:


> Don't know my **** from my elbow tonight Dizzle!


Hahaha.....yeah I did think that at some points 

epic match though. I should have taken a screenshot when I was 4-2 up :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

Dizzle77 said:


> Hahaha.....yeah I did think that at some points
> 
> epic match though. I should have taken a screenshot when I was 4-2 up :lol:


Yeah I wouldn't have believed it either!!! 

Just stuffed Matt 5-0 so feel better now :thumb:

Matt - you threw that last frame away, fancy running out of time on your shot on the black!!!!!


----------



## Matt.

Yea Yea....

I was watching Im A Celebrity. That bloody ****roach up her nose.... Two of them?! I feel sick!


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Yea Yea....
> 
> I was watching Im A Celebrity. That bloody ****roach up her nose.... Two of them?! I feel sick!


Ha, better than me... I'm checking my works email & writing a report!


----------



## mand

Just joined = fishyface64


----------



## dew1911

Some good games last night Jody, I got hammered but it was a laugh at least!


----------



## alan_mcc

dew1911 said:


> Some good games last night Jody, I got hammered but it was a laugh at least!


:doublesho


----------



## Dizzle77

alan_mcc said:


> :doublesho


get your head out the gutter :lol:

(I read it like you did too though)


----------



## J1ODY A

dew1911 said:


> Some good games last night Jody, I got hammered but it was a laugh at least!


Yes, I had you all over the table!


----------



## Matt.

Get your ass back on Jody, I was waiting to play you.


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Get your ass back on Jody, I was waiting to play you.


not tonight love, I'm washing my hair


----------



## Matt.

Watching x factor was we?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Watching x factor was we?


Movie night with the missus.... and no not like that, we were watching a movie, not making one!


----------



## dew1911

Just had a quick look and both J1ody and Matt are busy playing... I assume with each other


----------



## J1ODY A

dew1911 said:


> Just had a quick look and both J1ody and Matt are busy playing... I assume with each other


No, whooping some 'master'


----------



## Big Buffer

Anyone on


----------



## J1ODY A

willwad82 said:


> Anyone on


I was sleeping :doublesho


----------



## Matt.

Im on...


----------



## dew1911

Anyone on? Davidw753


----------



## pooma

Hi Jody :wave:


----------



## J1ODY A

pooma said:


> Hi Jody :wave:


Hello :thumb:


----------



## pooma

gonna have to go soon, I think I'm on a promise


----------



## J1ODY A

pooma said:


> gonna have to go soon, I think I'm on a promise


Not with me! :doublesho


----------



## pooma

Erm NO


----------



## J1ODY A

pooma said:


> Erm NO


Good games though!


----------



## pooma

robbed


----------



## J1ODY A

pooma said:


> robbed


Top rather than bottom on the last stripe!


----------



## pooma

I feel 8-4 is an unfair reflection


----------



## J1ODY A

pooma said:


> I feel 8-4 is an unfair reflection


You must be pee'd with 9-4 then


----------



## pooma

:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

I ain't with it tonight really, struggling a bit


----------



## pooma

So what you're saying is you're kicking my ass on a bad night


----------



## J1ODY A

pooma said:


> So what you're saying is you're kicking my ass on a bad night


Yes as the last couple of games prove :lol:


----------



## pooma

right I'm off to get me some, I should be asleep in about 5 mins


----------



## J1ODY A

Well done - now go pot some more balls :lol:


----------



## Matt.

You on Jody?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> You on Jody?


Was, just missed me... will be back tonight though before Santa comes round :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

anyone on?


----------



## Matt.

Im waiting...


----------



## Big Buffer

Waddy241940 im on now


----------



## Dizzle77

I'm on ........anyone fancy a game?\

Dizzle1977


----------



## Matt.

Jody stop playing others and let me show you how to play!


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> Jody stop playing others and let me show you how to play!


Whooped ya :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Back now if ya fancy it?


----------



## J1ODY A

am waiting


----------



## Matt.

Quick few before tea.


----------



## Dizzle77

I'm on......

Dizzle1977


----------



## Jem

I'm on too 'Jemsxoc' :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

Jem said:


> I'm on too 'Jemsxoc' :thumb:


I'm Toby La Rone :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

some epic games there Jem. Close all the way through. 

Until next time....... :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

anyone on?

Dizzle1977


----------



## dew1911

Anyone tonight?

Davidw753


----------



## Jem

I'm on - Jemsxoc


----------



## dew1911

Let's get it on


----------



## mand

Just been on and added some of you guys
I'm fishyface64
add me please

Mand


----------



## Keir

S p i t f i r e


----------



## pooma

Anyone on tonight, leeb207


----------



## Dizzle77

I'm on 

Dizzle1977


----------



## scotty_boy

im on scotty_boy666


----------



## Dizzle77

Well played J1Ody! You were on form


----------



## J1ODY A

Dizzle77 said:


> Well played J1Ody! You were on form


All were good games buddy :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

You on Jody?


----------



## J1ODY A

Matt. said:


> You on Jody?


Ovulation?


----------



## Dizzle77

anyone on?

Dizzle1977


----------



## tom-coupe

anyone on this still


----------



## Dizzle77

anyone one?

Dizzle1977


----------



## scotty_boy

im on scotty_boy666


----------



## TriBorG

Anyone one and fancy a game best of 3 ? Search for TriBorG1

Bring it on )


----------



## pooma

Anyone still playing Miniclip pool, been plugging away over the last couple of days and finally got my Grandmaster status.


----------



## dew1911

Still have a blast occasionally, moved onto 8 and 9 pall QFP a bit more though.


----------



## Dizzle77

Yep I'm still playing. 

User : Dizzle77


----------



## hotwaxxx

pooma said:


> Anyone still playing Miniclip pool, been plugging away over the last couple of days and finally got my Grandmaster status.


I can only get to Master and have a 69.8% winning 94 of my 308 tournaments.


----------



## Tricky Red

I'm still on most evening as a Grandmaster, but rarely see any of you guys online - I'm Forestplayer12


----------



## J1ODY A

Not played for an age

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------

